# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > DreamViews Audio >  >  Method Vs. Technique

## Sensei

Here is some ideas that I think will give you a good idea of what we are doing when we are trying to LD. 

Audio is HERE!

Please tell me what you think or different things that might apply. Hope you enjoy it!

----------


## OneUp

> Not saying names, but you know who you are



Lol I feel like this was sort of aimed at me. I'm that dude that feels theres alot of power in straight up belief or "knowing". Of course now though I know you can only do so much with that. 

Just curious Sensei, did you record this entire audio while walking somewhere or in public?

I liked the Dunk or Shoot analogy. I plan on perfecting my half court shots soon haha.

----------


## Sensei

Haha, nah, it wasn't directed at you specifically. This was recorded a while ago, just haven't had a chance to review and put it up. I would say that you took out a defender, surname "doubt", and without him, you have found it a lot easier to score.  :wink2: 

I was walking for work. I read meters, so dogs and people are always trying to get me. Don't forget to always try and put it back when it pops out! DEILDs are so fun.

----------


## SinisterDezz

> I love them, they are so fun!



Haha, first person I heard say that about WILDs.

----------


## SuckerPunch

I liked the analogy with the basketball. Would you ever consider cutting a audio just on WILDing? Esp one for noobs like me who can't seem to get the hang of it.

-Thanks,
SP

----------


## Sensei

DreamViews Audio

I am pretty sure that I did an audio on wild in here. I have 31 in there all labeled.  :smiley:  lemme know if you find something useful.

----------

